# Colors of spring



## deerbuster (Mar 20, 2016)

This is by far my favorite shot, the best kind of spring colors there is! 
Canon 70D 18-135mm 1/200 f5.6


----------



## wvdawg (Mar 20, 2016)

Yes sir!  Love to see that in my viewfinder!  Awesome capture!


----------



## wareagle700 (Mar 20, 2016)

Nice shot, can't wait to shoot one myself.


----------



## rip18 (Mar 20, 2016)

Nice!  I'd hoped to see those colors yesterday, but I did not...  Great shot, thanks for sharing!


----------



## BERN (Mar 21, 2016)

Excellent!


----------



## Meriwether_Stalker22 (Mar 25, 2016)

Awesome shot!!  Great time of year!!


----------



## OneCrazyGeek (Mar 30, 2016)

Nice real nice.
The colors of the head awesome!


----------

